# "Edit in Photoshop" command not working



## DavidAL (Dec 16, 2018)

I've happily used the "Edit in ... Photoshop" command in Lightroom Classic  for a couple of years.  In the last couple of months, however, while it opens the selected image in Photoshop, all the edit commands in Photoshop are greyed-out and inoperable.  I can produce an editable image only if I start by opening Photoshop and finding the image with its own "Open" command.  This is a tedious, back-to-front way to work.  There is no problem if I use Lightroom's "Edit in ..." command to open the image in Silver Efex Pro2.  I have updated to the latest versions of Lightroom Classic and Photoshop but the problem persists.

Has anyone met the same problem and found a way to deal with it?


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 16, 2018)

It's a known bug. In PS close the file, then send it again from LR. Or open PS before sending the file from LR.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 16, 2018)

Or disable the home screen in Photoshop.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 17, 2018)

That is good to know.


----------



## GaryP (Dec 27, 2018)

It’s a common bug. That’s why I don’t use Photoshop. There are a lot of glitches and it takes a lot of place on the desktop. I prefer this tool to enhance image quality. It allows to separately enhance many different elements inside a photo. Moreover, you can apply edits to only certain parts of the image, giving you ultimate control over your photos.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 27, 2018)

This thread is about a specific problem. Depending on one's needs, one might have other reasons for not using Photoshop, but it's ludicrous to say this bug is a reason not to use it.


----------



## DavidAL (Dec 29, 2018)

Thank you for the comments and advice.  It seems that opening Photoshop first and keeping it running in the background,  in case I need to take an image there from Lightroom, solves the problem.  I just have to remember to do this!


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 29, 2018)

Or when it happens, just close the file in PS without saving, go back to LR and send it again.

You can also disable the Home screen in Preferences, but then you lose the Home screen. Fair enough if you don't like the Home screen in any case, but I'd rather not disable a feature that I like.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 27, 2019)

Reinstallation in the sense of "update to the current version". It's fixed now.


----------

